# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 51 با حضور " Hadis_farhadi_ "

## Wild Rose

سلام به همگی 

عیدتون مبارک

به تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*



51 مین شوک الکتریکی به اعضا  به روایتی اولین شوک الکتریکی سال 1400 رو به دوست عزیزمون حدیث فرهادی میدم :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (111): 

@*Hadis_farhadi_*



به سوالات زیر در موردش پاسخ بدین  :Yahoo (56): 

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

18.ی نصیحت :

19. بهش یه هدیه (دم عیده ، عیدی بدید :Yahoo (4): ) بده :

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :


مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه 
لطفا جواب بدین  :32:

----------


## high.target

_اولی من باشممممم))))))
وای حدیثث خوچحالللم ب شدت
خب سوالا
۱چ جوری تصورش میکنم؟
گوگولیبا ی پالتو کرم قهوه ای ، کیف چرم جذاب و شلوار کرم عینهووووو بستنی کیم
۲تو سایت چقد محبوبه؟
زیادپیش من زیاد تر
۳ صمیمی ترین دوست تو سایت ؟
غلط میکنه اگ من نباشم 
۴ حرفی هس ک بهش بگم؟؟؟؟؟
خیلی خوبی لعنتی^_^
۵ رو کی کراشه؟ 
رو عمه ام^_^
۶ چن درصد پستاش مفییدن؟
 ۰ درصد همش چرت پرت مینویسه بابا
۷ ۳۰ دیقه *** چن نفر از ۲۰ نفر جذبش میشن؟
 ۴۰ تا:/
۸ تیکه کلامش؟
 ب کوچولوهای آجیش هی میگه دردت ب جونم دردت ب جونم^_^
۹ باهاش میرم حافظیه حال میده اونجا خیلی
۱۰ سوال خاصی ندارم ازش بپرسم :/ آدم مهمیم نیسک سولل داشته باشم ازش والاااااا
۱۱ شخصیتش یاد چی میندازتم؟
خب یاد جوادرضویانزباد میخنده خب
۱۲ قابل اعتماد؟ خییلیی^_^
۱۳ مدیریت انجمن و بدن بهش درشو تخته میکنه راحت
۱۴اخلاق خوب و بد :
 بدش اینکه زیاد تو کرونا میره بیرونزیاد نرو کم برو)خوباشم اینکه وقتی میخاد تقیر کنه تقیر میکنه کسی جلو دارش نیش
۱۵ اولین خاطره ک دارم ازش ؟ یادم نیس اولیش چیه
۱۶ آتو ؟
 نمیشه شرفش میره شوخی کردم آتو خاصی ندارم ازش
۱۷  آرزو؟
دلش شاد و لبت خوش هزار سال زنده باشی
۱۸ ی نصیحت :
 روزای رفته رو دور بریز گور پدر بدبختیاااا
۱۹ عیدی
 ی شارژ هزار تومنی برات میفرستم))
۲۰ ی شارژ دو تومنی برام بفرسایرانسل باشه_

----------


## Frozen

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

*همون عکس خوشگلش که برام فرستاد با یه شال سفید و موهای فر شده و چشمای درشت خوشملش و صورت ماهش ♥_♥
*
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

*زیاد زیااااااااااااد
*
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
*بنظرم صمیمی ترین اسپرینگ گرل بود که یمدته ازش خبری نیست متاسفانه
*
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
*یپ ^^ میدونم خیلی وقتا یسری مشکلات داری که یجورایی زندگی سعی میکنه زمینت بزنه ولی خواستم بهت یاداوری کنم که چقدر دختر قوی هستی و ازت تشکر کنم که انقدر محکم با توجه به شرایطی ک داشتی ، داری پیش میری
**از زندگیت بیشتر سعی کن لذت ببری کتاب غیر درسی و کلی سریال و فیلم و بستنی و خوشی های کوچیک یادت نره چاشنی روزای سختت کنی ^^ 
*
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

*این چه سوالیه ؟ خب معلومه ! من 
*
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
*خیلی درصد  همش یعنی
*
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
*بنظرم 0 نفر ! حدیث از اوناس ک تو برخورد اول ادم میگه اه چقد گوشتلخه و چقد مغروره ! ولی فقط کافیه یمدت باهاش دوست باشی تا بفهمی چه دل مهربونی داره و چقدر عالیه دوستی باهاش 
*
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
*راستش اصلا دقت نکردم ولی اونجوری که یادمه پوکر زیاد میذاره 
*
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
*مطمئنا یه کافه دنج که باهم بشینیم و کلیییی ساعت حرف بزنیم
*
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
*اره  منو چندتا دوس داری حدیث هاااا؟ از 100 بدون اغراق بگو  
*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
*یاد درخت ! هرچقدرم سعی کنن تنه یه درختو زخمی کنن شاید دردش بیاد ولی سر خم نمیکنه ^^ حدیث هم یه درخت سروه ک حتی تو زمستونای زندگیشم سبزه
*
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
*100 درصد شک نکن تو این یه مورد
*
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
*همه چیو ازاد میکنه مخصوصا فوش دادنو 
*
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
*خوب :دختر قوی و با اراده ایه + خیلی خوب میتونه ادمو اروم کنه
**بد : اندکی کمال گراست بنظرم و این تو زندگی گاها اذیتش کرده + اینکه سعی میکنه خودش رو بی تفاوت نشون بده در حالی ک تو عمق وجودش بشدت ادم مهربون و احساساتیه
*
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
*یه کلیپی فرستادم ! یه پیرزن مهربوووووون بود  گفتم حدیث این دوران پیری توعه !!!!!!! خودش میگیره کودومو میگم 
*
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن

 :
*خیلی خوشگتر از عکس پروفایلاییه ک میذاره 
*
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
*ارزو میکنم به همه ارزوهایی که تو دلشه و براش بهترینه برسه 
*
18.ی نصیحت :
*قبلا گفتم...دلم میخواد هرجا که دید زندگی داره اذیتش میکنه یه به درک بگه و خودشو به یه فنجون قهوه یا چایی با دوتا شیرینی و یه فیلم یا کتاب خوب دعوت کنه ^^
*
19. بهش یه هدیه (دم عیده ، عیدی بدید

) بده :
*بعد کنکور میخوام بیام کلی باهات حرف بزنم  کلی هم کلیپهای دست اول برات میفرستم 
*
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه 

 :


*بعد کنکور بیا کلی باهم حرف بزنیم  دلوم برات تنگ شده*

----------


## darling

*@**Wild Rose**@

یه شوک هم برای رضوان در نظر بگیریم*  :32: 
*نیاز به شوک @rz1*

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> *@**Wild Rose**@
> 
> یه شوک هم برای رضوان در نظر بگیریم* 
> *نیاز به شوک @rz1*


شدیدا موافقم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط darling


@Wild Rose@

یه شوک هم برای رضوان در نظر بگیریم 
نیاز به شوک @rz1







 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemehiyy


شدیدا موافقم




این خودش ی شوک بود لنتیا))❤_

----------

